# LF> ADA Substrate.



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone have some ADA soil left over or new in a bag?
Need enough to fill up a 10 gallon tank.

Thanks!!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

*Amazonia*

I've got some Amazonia Soil (Normal) left over. It's just under 7 pounds worth.

$10 sounds fair, isn't it? The bags are about 22 pounds full I believe.

PM if you're interested.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Anyone have some ADA soil left over or new in a bag?
> Need enough to fill up a 10 gallon tank.
> 
> Thanks!!


If you find somebody who has a full bag, I`d be willing to split the cost with you so we take half bag each, I`m looking for the darker ADA soil though. Sounds like you`re looking for enough to fill a certain 6 gallon tank . If so I`m looking for the same amount to fill my fluval edge right now.


----------



## abel (Apr 21, 2010)

pm mykiss I got some from him a couple of weeks ago and he still had a few bags left


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Patrick also has some I believe.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Mykiss and patrick are same people!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

_Durrr... _

Oops, my mistake. Good guy either way ) Need to buy more CRS off him.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

effox said:


> _Durrr... _
> 
> Oops, my mistake. Good guy either way ) Need to buy more CRS off him.


LOL!  I wuz confused for a minute there LOL! I read it multiple times before i made a post HAHA!!

I guess I should check on pat for that stuff too!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

You can't go wrong with ADA soil if you want planted tank or shrimp tank, they could also go both...


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

MananaP said:


> You can't go wrong with ADA soil if you want planted tank or shrimp tank, they could also go both...


Since switching over to ADA I in my shrimp tanks, my shrimplet survival rate has gone way up. Now I just need to convert my 29 gallon planted tank over. This will be a PITA.

Stuart


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Since switching over to ADA I in my shrimp tanks, my shrimplet survival rate has gone way up. Now I just need to convert my 29 gallon planted tank over. This will be a PITA.
> 
> Stuart


Agreed!!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Dunno bout that... guess I gotta try!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Dunno bout that... guess I gotta try!


Trust me, it's a magic soil LOL.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) I guess i'll be calling Pat tomorrow, anyone spoke to him to check if he's got any?


----------



## Colin475 (Apr 21, 2010)

What's the average price for a bag of this in the Lower Mainland?


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pat(MyKiss) got them for $50bucks.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Still have the 6.8 pounds of ADA Amazonia 1 available for $10...

Buying a full bag is worth it, just make sure you have a sealable bucket for the left overs as you'll want to keep it moist like it originally was.


----------

